# inexpensive home theater receiver



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, we just recently upgraded our dish to HD and picked up a PS3 so Im looking for an inexpensive home theater receiver. Doesnt need to be 7.1, 5.1 would be OK. need to have HDMI in (at least 2) and 1 out and support 1080p. Id like to be able to run all my inputs to the receiver and only have to run 1 HDMI cable to the TV. lets hear some suggestiions


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/57220-fs-garage-clean-out-home-audio-car-audio.html


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I can vouch for the HarmonKardon receivers. I have the AVR 147 myself and I like it a lot. The EZ EQ is a great function.


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

buchaja said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/57220-fs-garage-clean-out-home-audio-car-audio.html



you sir are a gentleman and a scholar! Hit me up. The HK unit is awesome.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

dalucifer said:


> you sir are a gentleman and a scholar! Hit me up. The HK unit is awesome.


I saw that in the classifieds, But it doesnt process audio through the HDMI cables, so It needs another audio cable from each source if I understand correctly. it also wont send video through the HDMI cables to the TV if it doesnt come into the reciever through HDMI. I want to use as few cables as possible and only want to use one input on my TV. Bottom line, It wont do what i want it to LOL. I did consider it before researching


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry that didn't meet your needs. I am happy with my Onkyo HTIB. I bought it online at a discount scratch and dent sale. You can get them directly from Onkyo at a discount as well. You'll have to research the right model, and maybe wait a while for it to show up in their "Club Onkyo" sales department if you go that route.

Good luck.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

There seems to be some decent deals on Ebay. Refurbed units from sellers that look pretty legit just in case you didn't already investigate that option


----------



## Kerpal (Jan 27, 2009)

Denon AVR-589 from Costco is what I'm prolly gonna do... but that HK looks sweet.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Kerpal said:


> Denon AVR-589 from Costco is what I'm prolly gonna do... but that HK looks sweet.


SLD DENON AVR-589 HOME THEATER RECEIVER HDMI 1/3A W/WYT - eBay (item 180344604678 end time May-07-09 16:07:18 PDT)
looks promising


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Look for the Marantz SR4001


----------



## Kerpal (Jan 27, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> SLD DENON AVR-589 HOME THEATER RECEIVER HDMI 1/3A W/WYT - eBay (item 180344604678 end time May-07-09 16:07:18 PDT)
> looks promising


Yeah, if you have a Costco account you can pick it up for $169. I haven't yet, but at that price I think I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

Look at the Yahama line up as well. Most of the Yamaha units will even up-convert for you so you can still use your S-Video cabled products as well.

P


----------



## friendlyengineer (Dec 17, 2008)

We have a 5 year old JBL system, I would still rate it against anything new....
JBL also do a lot of cinema fit ups, so they know what they're doing ..


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure what your range of inexpensive is, but to get fully supported HDMI and upconverting so you only have one cable, you will generally have to bypass the first two or three models in a product line. However, new receivers are slowly getting some trickle down of the higher models. If I had to choose one right now I would go with this Onkyo.
Onkyo TX-SR607

We have an Onkyo now and got it after returning an HK (pretty but pretty useless)


----------

